# Champion pet food/ new things coming



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So on my lunch break from driving on Friday I went over to the boutique dog food store that I buy Acana from when I feed it and found out some interesting things that Champion is going to be doing in the near future.

The owner (who got rid of Natura products right away after the buyout) spent 3 days up in Alberta at the plant talking to the owners about whats new; Apparantly there will be a new product out that is 1 step above the Orijen line with yet a higher protein level and they are also looking at making a dehydrated food. They obviously know that raw is a real passion for people and becoming more popular among people who care about the health of their dogs! 

Also, he was looking for a grain inclusive line to take place of the Innova line and thought that the grain inclusive Acana line could be brought to the states but it won't be as there are 3 botanicals that are not allowed in the U.S. that are in the line. He has been very picky about what other line he would bring into his store besides the Champion line as far as processing with ingredients and what they use, he now is carrying the Ziwipeak, he does know quality!

Just thought I'd update with what I learned!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd be interested in knowing what the three botanicals are that aren't allowed in the US and why he feels they need to be included. They must not be in Orijen already since that is sold in the US so it must be a new ingredient.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Its also not included in the Acana grainfree line, I'll have to look at their website and see if it has the ingredients for the grain inclusive line.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It looks like it is the saskatoon berries, juniper berries and possibly the marshmallow root or red raspberry root.


----------

